# Felt sizing.



## karma (May 15, 2007)

I'm exactly 6' and have a 58cm 2006 F2C that I bought at a great price. Sometimes I feel like it may be a little big. This is my first road bike coming from the MTB world. Anyone else around the same height, what size do you have, 56cm or 58cm? I like the bike, just need to make sure it's right for me. I have a 32" inseam if that helps.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm like 5'11.9999999, or just a hair under 6'0. I ride a 56, but I also run a 120mm stem. 

Does it feel too long? or too tall?


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

I am 6'0" and I ride a F75 56cm frame. When I had my fitting at the dealer I started with a 58cm but it was too big; just too much of a reach to the handlebars. The 56cm fit perfectly and, after about 1800 miles I have no complaints.


----------



## karma (May 15, 2007)

I have the seat all the way forward on the rails, I also bought a post that had zero set back. I feel like I'm a little stretched. Sometime it just feels like I can't maneuver it with ease at high speeds. From what I read on a lot of posts, you shouldn't really mess with the geometry much, that you can take from the smoothness. So far from the responses, I probably should of went with a 56cm. 
In the road bike world, if your are in between, do most people go with the smaller of the 2?


----------



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

*6'1"*

I'm 6'1" and ride the 58cm but have arms like a monkey it fits perfectly just flexy as hell.


----------



## zeen (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm 5' 10" and ride an F1 56 cm. Fits really well. The frame is a compact 56 compared to some other manufacturers. Awesome frame


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

karma said:


> I have the seat all the way forward on the rails, I also bought a post that had zero set back. I feel like I'm a little stretched. Sometime it just feels like I can't maneuver it with ease at high speeds. From what I read on a lot of posts, you shouldn't really mess with the geometry much, that you can take from the smoothness. So far from the responses, I probably should of went with a 56cm.
> In the road bike world, if your are in between, do most people go with the smaller of the 2?


Without having seen your fit, I feel pretty safe to say your Felt is too big. Using a zero setback seatpost and with a saddle forward on the rails, my guess is you're riding an effective seat angle of about 76.5 to 77 degrees - not the way an F-series Felt is designed to ride, nor any road bike, for that matter. If you're still stretched out in that position, that bike is too big by more than just one size, and you're robbing yourself of leg power by riding a road bike in that position.

Bike size is not about overall height, it's about reach. Biomechanically, saddle height, and for/aft positioning fall within some pretty well defined parameters, and can be obtained even on bikes that are a few sizes too big or small. Reach, on the other hand, is difficult to properly obtain on a bike that is the incorrect size. Sometimes deals are too good to pass up, but if the bike isn't your size, it could cost you more than money, it could cost you a significant injury. Hence, my little phrase in my signature. I'm sorry the bike doesn't fit - invest in a good fitting, and it will help you with your next, and all future bike purchases.


----------



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

Jim,
I had a quick question on the Felt TT bikes, and you seem very knowledgeable about their products. Do you know what the maximum extension is for the aero seatpost for the B2 would be? My fit guy is suggesting a 56 for an aggressive rearward position, but we'll probably end up with a lot of seatpost, and have hit the maximum a few times (such as my track bike w/ a 350mm post!)

Thanks,


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The problem Karma is having isn't uncommon. Felts tend to run a longer-than-average top tube. I've talked to more than a handful of people who've had the same problem. If your torso isn't that long, you'll have to either go down a size or buy a shorter stem. A buddy of mine had the same problem with his Lemond Sarthe. I recommended him getting a 90 mm stem. He listened, bought the stem, and his problems were gone. Personally, I'm 6'3" and both of my Felts ('05 F55 and '07 F85)are 58 cm frames. Based on my 34" inseam, I'm suppose to ride a 60cm is what I was told by the shop that I purchased from but I like the feel of the smaller 58 cm frames. The only thing I had to do was buy 130mm stems for both bikes. All is good now.


----------

